# Problem: Installation von Gentoo über DSL per ppp&rp-ppp

## crazyfreak

Ich versuche schon seit längerem verzweifelt Gentoo über meinen T-DSL-Anschluss zu installieren, aber es will einfach nicht klappen. Mein Vorgehen:

Von der Gentoo-CD booten..

Partitionen vorbereiten...

// Verzeichnisse erstellen und mounten:

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom -o -ro -t iso9660

//stage entpacken

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage1-ix36.tbz2

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

// Netzwerk-Konfig:

modprobe 8139too

ifconfig eth0 192.168.162 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

dann kopiere ich von meiner Windows-Partition ppp-2.4.1 und rp-pppoe-3.5

nach /mnt/gentoo/usr/local/pppoe

dann:

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

chmod /dev/ppp

dann werden die ppp und rp-pppoe tar-balls entpackt und alles kompiliert und installiert und das mit dem Tool von rp-pppoe die Zugangsdaten eingetragen...

exit

ifconfig eth0 up

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

adsl-start

Und hier gibt es immer einen Time-Out-Fehler und ich komme nicht online... die Zugangsdaten sind korrekt eingegeben und beim kompilieren und installieren von ppp und rp-pppoe gibts keine Fehler...

Was mache ich falsch ???

----------

## sesc

Hi,

soweit ich das jetzt nachvollzogen habe, war mein vorgehen ähnlich, nur dass ich folgendes NICHT gemacht habe, weil das automatisch von den jeweligen Scripten erledigt wurde:

 *crazyfreak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.162 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
> ...

 

Ausserdem solltest Du vielleicht die Installation ohne ADSL abschließen, um dann in dein neues System zu booten und einen eigenen Kernel zu backen (mit ppp over ethernet support usw).

Tschöö

Sebastian

----------

